# Hilly Hellacious roll call



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Who all's goin? I'll be there tryin to get ready for 6 Gap. How's the HH compare to Cherohala?


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Sounds Interesting....when and where is the ride? I need to get back in the swing of things for Six Gap. I've been slacking a bit since Cherohala and Blood, Sweat & Gears.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

Starts in Fletcher, NC, here's the linkie:

http://www.blueridgebicycleclub.org/hilly/

Metric Century
Most significantly, Metric riders can choose 3 different scenarios before and during their ride. The Metric has 5,300 feet of total climb. There is one 10% climb and one optional Gut Buster 500 yd. 18% climb before the signature Bearwallow Mountain climb. The route then winds through apple orchards heavy with ripe fruit and descends to Bat Cave in the famous Hickory Nut Gorge. Then the long climb back to Fairview, leaving Highway 9 after only 5 miles to enjoy the quiet and scenic back roads. From Fairview, we have an interesting, rolling route, but the 2nd optional and final Gut Buster climb, 4.3 miles from the finish, will challenge all riders that have the energy. Both optional climbs exceed 18% grade and do not significantly change total distance.

The Century has the same options as the Metric. We follow the Metric Century route to Bat Cave, having made the early choice on ride difficulty, but continue descending through Lake Lure with marvelous views of the lake and Chimney Rock. After the shores of Lake Lure and one short/steep climb, we enjoy the rolling hills of Rutherford County (the new route here is spectacular) on scenic back roads before a 5 mile climb to Highway 9. We descend Highway 9 a short distance to rejoin the Metric Century route, where the 2nd Gut Buster choice presents itself just 4.3 miles from the finish. The Century roams through Henderson, Rutherford, McDowell, and Buncombe counties, providing not only 9,000 feet of climb, but ever changing terrain and scenery. Again, options to cruise either or both new Gut Buster climbs considerably affect the difficulty rating - it makes the Hilly truly hellacious!"


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

Cool! Thanks for the info! I'll have to check with my schedule in the morning because I'm not sure if I've got conflicting plans that weekend or not. I sure hope not becuase it looks like a good ride. I like the fact that you take little detours on the route to get more climbing in or if you're feeling puny you can just not take 'em. Thanks for the info. I'll shout back if I can do the ride.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

3 more days!


----------

